# Best Salt Spreader



## BMCworldwide (Jan 17, 2015)

Im just looking to purchase a couple salt spreaders for 2014 chevrolet silverado 2500HD.

I would like to hear you opinions.

Thanks


----------



## chevy2500meyer (Jan 30, 2011)

whats your budget? what dealers are near you? what are you looking to spread with (sand/salt, bulk salt, bagged salt). We need a little more info.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Are you looking for a vbox or a tailgate spreader?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How many do you plan on.putting that trk?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya beat me to it diesels!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bahahaha.....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Sniw ex 7500


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

ponyboy;1930680 said:


> Sniw ex 7500


Junk......


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Because it's in a pick up he needs to save weight where he can so go poly gas motors suck so go electric 
Snow ex makes the best spreaders around I have owned over 20 since they came out and have had 0 real issues with them parts are easy to get and plenty of aftrrmarket parts as well i run one down Easter and it's good but too big for my 350 all my other are snow ex and that's all I will run for now on 

Why do you say junk


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

just replaced all of my spreaders to the Hiniker electric auger stainless steel. Awesome unit.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Whats the idea of having a poly spreader yet a Steele frame? The worst thing that will happen to my saltdogg is the plastic will fade. I wont have to re paint or replace frame. The tie down points on the spreader are stainless same with where the spinner attaches all stainless.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I will give you the steel frame is not the smartest but I painted all mine when new with undercoating and no issues on my spreaders yes on my original 8000s I learned the hard way but with little care my first 8500 is 8 years old and going strong 

I hear and see at my mechanic shop horror stories with salt doggs now I never owned one but haven't read many good things about them 
I glad you have good luck with yours it's the worst thing when we spend our $ and the products don't last or stand up to the test of time plows salters trucks insurance labor is all getting out of hand and making it harder for us to profit so repair suck as well


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

rblake, 
how do like the Hiniker's ? What size the 6.5 ? How much did u pay for each?Been thinking about these . Local company uses them and they like them alot.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

ponyboy;1931797 said:


> I will give you the steel frame is not the smartest but I painted all mine when new with undercoating and no issues on my spreaders yes on my original 8000s I learned the hard way but with little care my first 8500 is 8 years old and going strong
> 
> I hear and see at my mechanic shop horror stories with salt doggs now I never owned one but haven't read many good things about them
> I glad you have good luck with yours it's the worst thing when we spend our $ and the products don't last or stand up to the test of time plows salters trucks insurance labor is all getting out of hand and making it harder for us to profit so repair suck as well


Just controller issues I've had with mine and of course backing into snowbanks bending spinner bracket. A two piece top screen would be better vs one 8' one. On the smaller saltdoggs they bolt the sreendown on the 2.5yard its held on with pins. The snowex may be lighter thinner plastic it looks like they use. So guess you can load more salt in. Snowex has come up with some innovative add on spray systems and salt tracking features.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Not sure about the snow x either , same reason, frame is metal and all ive seen are really rusty and not that old. Have 3 salt doggs 2000s and they are ok. No problems with them . Price was right , The have gone up $300 since i bought mine .That was a big selling point for me .Spread pattern could use some work. Seen u had the 2250 and its night and day difference. Will upgrading to those or an electric stainless .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Boss vbx,
You can get one for about $6000
Has 2 vibrators and you can get it in auger or chain, also boss is pretty good to deal with.
I had a Snowex it was alright, everything rusted though and it was a pita to fix.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Epoke......


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Buzzbox. So much more then a spreader.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

absolutely;1932073 said:


> Epoke......


Move over Epoke..

Schmidt Spreaders

A bunch of them in use here.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Grassman09;1932544 said:


> Move over Epoke..
> 
> Schmidt Spreaders
> 
> A bunch of them in use here.


Local company has a number of the Schmidt units. Hate to imagine what they cost but watching them in action is something else


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

We love them. bought the 8 foot for around $4000. bought 3 at one time. got them from rhondo in Illinois. I have a salt dogg electric chain that I will someday replace with a hiniker. built very solid. controller looks very heavy duty


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

rblake;1932719 said:


> We love them. bought the 8 foot for around $4000. bought 3 at one time. got them from rhondo in Illinois. I have a salt dogg electric chain that I will someday replace with a hiniker. built very solid. controller looks very heavy duty


Thats a good price.. I have between 5-$6000 in each of my 4 spreaders.. Boss VBX, Swenson Polyhawk, Western Tornado

No Hiniker dealer around here


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

there is a hiniker dealer in Columbus, but he wanted a pretty penny for his spreader. hopefully in a couple years, there will be a dealer back in Dayton.


----------

